# Supburb new Richard Arnold Joinery video now on YouTube.



## toolsntat (11 Dec 2020)

Form an orderly queue and be prepared to see a bit of subliminal workmanship by Richard and Matt.
Yes, I forgot to mention this week's Benchtalk101 again....
Thank goodness it's going up on YouTube.
Cheers Andy


----------



## toolsntat (11 Dec 2020)

Link to video


----------



## Woody2Shoes (13 Dec 2020)

Just had a quick look. Very impressed to see Santa watching (near the right, top row)!


----------



## Nigel Burden (13 Dec 2020)

Yet another excellent bench talk.

Nigel.


----------

